# Air Compressor to hopper gun



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I am planning to finish my walls with a texture. I am going to buy the hopper and do it that way. But I do not have an air compressor to hook up to the hopper. 

I have been looking around at all the compressors and I'm not sure which one I need for the job. 

The hopper requires:
Requires air compressor with 2.4 CFM 90 PSI. So I am looking at compressors that meet that requirement, but there are a lot that do.

So, basically I'm looking for some guidance and information on which ones you guys use on your jobs.

Thank you


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

I buy nothing but Quincy units. They last forever and have a high capacity versus others. It's a professional/industrial line of compressors. Avoid the Hitachi compressors like they have a disease. They don't hold up and take forever to build pressure. Consider the usual Lowes and HD tools as top of the line home owner tools but far from professional/industrial quality. But they may be all you need. If you've never owned an air compressor, buy as much of one as you can afford. You won't believe the uses it has.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Update to my question: here is an air compressor I was thinking about buying. This one is new, but the one I was looking at was a refurbished one for 99 bucks:
http://www.homedepot.com/Husky/h_d1...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

It meets the requirements for the hopper spray gun, but is 20 gallons a good size?


----------

